# Stag Line



## Bigmo (Jun 30, 2008)

I joined Stag Line in 1961 as a 21 year old Apprentice, must have been the oldest in the MN in those days, just wondering if any of that era and company are still around. Would liketo hear from anyone that may have sailed with me in Stag Line up until 1970.
Many fine Masters, Robbie Reekie, Capt's Freeman, Mortimer, Grey, Shaw, it was rough and ready but I don't regret a moment of it, the training received stood to me for the rest of my career. I ended up Master of the ex Esso Tokyo(Red Seagull registered in Gibraltar), I reckon she must have been one of the largest British vessels ever, anyone know if that may be true, 406259 m/t Summer Deadweight, LOA. 362 Mts. Beam. 70 Mts.?


----------



## oceantramp (Jul 16, 2005)

Served with Stag Line 1951 until 1966 saied with all the Masters you mentiones except Grey. In my opinion the best Tramp Company on the high seas. 
Bill


----------



## wcm44 (Jan 26, 2007)

Bigmo said:


> I joined Stag Line in 1961 as a 21 year old Apprentice, must have been the oldest in the MN in those days, just wondering if any of that era and company are still around. Would liketo hear from anyone that may have sailed with me in Stag Line up until 1970.


Served my time with Stag 1960-64 and was with them until 1967
You may have sailed with my brother Robert Middleton who was the youngest chief in the UK at the time (27)


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

A great company well looked after


----------



## Bigmo (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes Craig, haven't seen you since we met in St Johns.
Maurice


----------



## Newcastle Star (Apr 16, 2004)

*Gloxinia Stag Line*

I was R/O on the Glox with Capt. Jas Shaw Feb To Oct 1962. Did three trips with him untill she dry docked and ended up with Esso Africa (Ex Stanvac South Africa) for 1 year trip. Should have been two years but engines gave up!!

Cheers


----------



## fred watson (Sep 24, 2010)

I was Sparks on the Clintonia 23rd oct 56 to 26 april 57. Sailed with Captain Freeman. I think he was originally from Estonia. A really nice man but I was too young to appreciate that at the time. I got on well with the apprentices as we were the same age but the only name that sticks is a northern Irish lad called Sylvester. He didn't drink but did not need to as he had such high spirits
Fred Watson


----------



## petelr (Aug 22, 2009)

A short note. It is now a registry office for marriages. It was a pub while ago called the Stag Line and was full of pictures of the ships.


----------

